# 26" Schwinn Racer



## Big Moe (Nov 16, 2016)

Started a new project awhile back. Got a Jan 16, 1963 racer that someone had painted brown over the original black. Few days ago, I found a donor bike in the form of a girl's all pro 3 speed. I actually like the shifter setup, you just twist the hand grip. Need to get tire's, and maybe a shift cable. Going to get it functional, then blow it apart and try to remove the brown paint. Currently in mock-up. Here's pictures. Enjoy, Big Moe














View attachment 384443


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 26, 2016)

Made a little progress on the racer today. Tires finally came in, and added the front brake. I think I'm going to leave it with just the brake on the front and skip the rear brake. I like the way it looks with just 2 cables on it. Now to get the shift cable functioning and crank assembly and chain on it.


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 28, 2016)

Can y'all move this to the Schwinn forum please. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## runningbarre (Dec 11, 2016)

My opinion is, if you restore to basically original, you need both brakes. I think it would look unbalanced without them both.  Just me tho


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 12, 2016)

I have a thing for symmetry, and I like the idea of just one cable to the front and one to the rear. About the only way I would put the rear brake on it is if I could have it down on the bottom bar right behind the kickstand. I might do that. Thanks for your thoughts. Big Moe


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 7, 2017)

It lives. The Racer is rideable again. I still have to get the wheels straightened and a few other adjustments made. But it is rideable. Yay


----------

